# Help please!!!



## turbo200sx007 (Sep 2, 2007)

i have ga16de turbo with a safc and 370cc injectors 240maf, i was drivin and all of a sudden my car wouldnt rev any more like its not gettin any fuel i coulndt rev it past 1500 unless i floored it when in neutral. so i had to adjust the safc and turn all the fuel up +50 pretty much just to make the car drivable if i give it more then half throttle of try to boost it like that it cuts out completly pretty much what could it be? i checked all the fuel lines make sure no kinks anywhere, changed fuel filter, could the maf sensor be going bad? i unpluged it and the car just died so i know it is workin but can it just mess up all of a sudden? help please


----------



## akexnads (Oct 14, 2007)

My turbo ga16 did about the same thing and it was my maf (that's what I get for leaving it out in the rain while I change my clutch...idiot). The only difference was if I let my car run and unplugged the maf it smoothed out, and idled perfect. When the maf goes bad I think the car goes into limp home mode, and thats why it won't rev very high. I found a new maf on ebay pretty cheap.


----------

